# MacBook Price Check



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey Folks I have a week 25 MacBook 512/60GB

Original Box, everything with 6 months of AppleCare...

How much do you think I could get for it? Thinking of trading up.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

1.83 Combo or 2.0 Super?


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Sorry... should have though of that. 1.83 Combo


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

You're competing against this ad:
http://www.ehmac.ca/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=9873&sort=1&cat=3&page=1

for the similar Model at $999

And you're racing against the clock for whenever Apple.ca lowers it's refurb prices on the "old" MacBooks, since the new ones just came out.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Well considering that 20" 2GHz intels sell used for $1600 (1250 in one ad here) now, I would guess that the 1.8GHz MacBook is worth $850.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

JPL said:


> Well considering that 20" 2GHz intels sell used for $1600 now, I would guess that the 1.8GHz MacBook is worth $850.


Apple makes a 20" laptop?

_(Checking to see if the Apple Store is down...)_


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Apple makes a 20" laptop?
> 
> _(Checking to see if the Apple Store is down...)_


-) you didn't know that?

I was doing a percentage comparison.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I think that would require a sliding scale where smaller screen size, to a point, on a laptop equals more value rather than less, speed and RAM and the rest being equal--which they aren't.

It's a difficult comparison.



JPL said:


> -) you didn't know that?
> 
> I was doing a percentage comparison.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes I realise it's a difficult comparison desktop against laptop but depreciation is depreciation and computers depreciate be it a desktop or a laptop on about the same scale.

I think the switch to Intel is going to have some real affect on used Apple pricing. As newer products are brought out faster and faster in conjunction with broader sales, the value of the older models should drop considerably faster than in the PPC era, much more in line with the PC market, I think. 

I don't want to get into a pissing contest, this is simply my opinion.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

JPL said:


> Well considering that 20" 2GHz intels sell used for $1600 now, I would guess that the 1.8GHz MacBook is worth $850.


$850 feels a little low considering that is what iBook G4's are fetching on the high end.

I was thinking closer to the $999 range as well considering that a new "off the shelf" one would run close to $1450 after taxes.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I put $999 based on the fact the new MacBooks are starting at $1249, and 'Apple Certified' models of the Core Duo are $1079. Also, the unit I have has an 80 GB hard drive, instead of the base 60 GB.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

AppleAuthority said:


> I put $999 based on the fact the new MacBooks are starting at $1249, and 'Apple Certified' models of the Core Duo are $1079. Also, the unit I have has an 80 GB hard drive, instead of the base 60 GB.


And I said you're on a race against Apple, 'cause those refurbs have been $1079 for a while now, and with the new models released this week - they're bound to drop by $100-200 very soon.

It took Apple a couple of days to drop the refurb MBP pricing, and a couple of weeks to drop the iMac CoreDuo refurb pricing (at first it was cheaper to buy a new one, than an old one!). So you'll have to see. But the MBP refurbs dropped $200-600 so the MB drops should be significant... whenever they happen.


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2002)

Hello da_jonesy,

I am somewhat interested in used MB's right now (would be intersted in yours too).
However, I am also looking at refurb MB's, and I was waiting for the price to drop, which is going to hurt the resale on used MB's. Yours is base model (ram+HD+optical drive) which might make it harder to sell. I would really prefer 1GBram+80gb+dvd burner. 


So, I guess I would be willing to pay $850-900 depending on shipping costs. Any more that that, and I would personally wait the extra time for the refurbs to come down.

Just my 2 cents, (because you asked).

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

You can break it down to a formula. Do a direct comparison to the new entry level unit and attach value to the new improvements.

Example:

(1) the obvious: 1.83 CD (32bit) to 1.83 C2D (64bit) could equate to $100 to 200 value
(2) the less obvious: 2nd gen/new revision could equate to $50 to 100 value
and..
(3) the used factor: in this case a %15-20 discount over new: $200 to 250 value

new unit: 1249 msrp x 14% tax (ontario) = $1423.86
your unit: 1423.86 - (1) - (2) - (3) = $1075 (rounded) to $875 (rounded)

So, ask for $1075 but you shouldn't settle for anything less then $875. That's how I usually decide what to ask for. Of course, you could have different value's on the above factors.


----------

